# Ramadan



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The holy month of Ramadan starts in a few days and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor.

It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody.

Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. Transgressions can be fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset; many stay open into the early morning hours.

Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours.

Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 7.00pm. 

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. Traffic is very heavy as people try rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings.

I hope this helps.


-


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Just reading your ramadan thread which is useful I am concerned as I have so many conflicting stories about what you can and can not wear! For work for instance I would normally wear a skirt (knee length) but I would wear a vest top. Most tops i wear show your shoulders and I have been told this is disrespectful during ramadan and shoulders should be covered up! Can you help, don't want to get it wrong and offend anyone!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Play safe and don't wear a vest top, especially during Ramadan. If you think something may be inappropriate it probably is.



-


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for that!


----------



## krakow (Jul 31, 2008)

*Eating options*

Thanks Elphaba. This is most useful. I arrive in late September and was curious as to how to approach this time of year.

On the issue of eating during the day, what about eateries and food courts in shopping malls? Would a major chain such as say McDonald's stay open?

What do office workers typically do? Do you bring your own lunch, are cafes and coffee shops open?

thanks very much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Food courts in malls will be shut until the evening. No exception for the likes of McDonalds! A few cafes will be open, but they will be screened from public view. I believe they also have to apply for a special licence.

People should take their own food to the office as there will ususally be somewhere that it can be eaten out of sight. It is exceptionally bad manners, not to say offensive, to eat/drink in front of someone who is fasting.

I'd also like to point out that the no eating/drinking/smoking rules applies whilst in your car as you are generally visible.

-


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

I found a really interesting article about Ramadan on the Time Out website, if you want to take a look please follow the link below:

Time Out Dubai - Printer Friendly Page - Ramadan explained

Enjoy!

K


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

this is all very useful! 90% of my office are fasting and have all said they don't mind people eating around them. perhaps because some are muslims who lived in the states for years - where ramadan is obviously not observed at all, so they said they just had to get on with people eating all around them.
that said, i obviously will not be opening up a picnic basket in their midst, though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kelly1814

Nice to see you here. I know you post elsewhere, as do I under a different user name.  I do hope you'll benefit from the reduced hours over Ramadan.


I have certainly noticed that more outlets are open each year and in many offices there is a relaxed attitude. Best that everyone is prepared for the worst.


This week's Time Out has a special Ramadan booklet - the first one they have ever done - so many may find that interesting too.



-


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks elpheba! 
i have fingers and toes crossed for shorter working hours! so far 3 meetings in the diary next week in Abu Dhabi - not sure how I'll cope without my usual snacks in the car!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kelly1814 said:


> thanks elpheba!
> i have fingers and toes crossed for shorter working hours! so far 3 meetings in the diary next week in Abu Dhabi - not sure how I'll cope without my usual snacks in the car!



You'll manage by being discreet! The road isn't that busy & you just throw something into your mouth looking as if you are yawning or coughing. 

-


----------



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Thank You! 
I'll be landing in Dubai in mid-september with 3 small children to join my husband and he has been sending information that his company gives to non- muslim workers, especially about Ramadan. Read everything here and in Time Out and it was very easy to understand.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've just been reading an article in the Daily Mail, the response from the British readers has sickened me!! I thought my fellow Britons were tolerant of others but the more I listen to whats said around me, the more I simply yearn to return to the Middle East where EVERYONE is tolerated and respected.

Ramadan saeed everyone!


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, don't take everything you read in the Daily Mail as how all us Brits think. If you believed everything they wrote we would have been annexed by some Eastern European country by now. Unfortunately you get ignorant people in every society. Most of us are quite pleasant and tolerant.



Pasanada said:


> I've just been reading an article in the Daily Mail, the response from the British readers has sickened me!! I thought my fellow Britons were tolerant of others but the more I listen to whats said around me, the more I simply yearn to return to the Middle East where EVERYONE is tolerated and respected.
> 
> Ramadan saeed everyone!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Wilfie. I wish this insular opinion was just isolated to the Daily Mail however, I've heard lots of opinions like this......sometimes I'm ashamed to be British.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, I asked about the whole "Bar" thing at the place I was at yesterday, the guy said no music and they close early, like 1am. They do serve alcohol tho till then after like 7pm.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, sorry if i have missed this on a previous post but could you confirm the dates that Ramadan begins and ends

I thought it was the month of November???????


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Hi, sorry if i have missed this on a previous post but could you confirm the dates that Ramadan begins and ends
> 
> I thought it was the month of November???????


Ramadan starts tomorrow - Monday 1st September.
It will end either at the end 30 th Sept.

It varies each year (for ex: next year it begins in August~)


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Every year Ramadan comes 15 days earlier than the previous year. example in 2009 it will start on August 15 or 16 depending on the sighting of moon. Ramdan Kareem to everyone.


----------



## back2MidE (Sep 1, 2008)

hari said:


> Every year Ramadan comes 15 days earlier than the previous year. example in 2009 it will start on August 15 or 16 depending on the sighting of moon. Ramdan Kareem to everyone.


Cheers hari, its based off the Islamic calender which is itself based off the lunar cycles... so Ramadan shifts every year...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Food courts in malls will be shut until the evening. No exception for the likes of McDonalds!


Some (all?) fast food places outside food courts are open for drive through and takeways. Here's another Ramadan in Dubai summary .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It seems that each Ramadan there is more laxity regarding places that open. As I said earlier, _some_ places will be open, but do not assume that everywhere will be.

Ramadan has now started, so I would ask everyone to be observant of the rules in public and considerate to those who are fasting, especially as the first few days are considered the hardest.


Ramadan kareem

_


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It seems that each Ramadan there is more laxity regarding places that open.


Yes, I've noticed that too. And there seems to be more tolerance of expats not respecting Ramadan - I see people smoking drinking eating on beaches now for example, which I never saw a few years ago.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hello everyone, I'm going on a quick road trip today to Oman (got to get my visa changed!), anybody could tell me after what time is it safe to eat in public? I just want to make sure I don't offend anyone. 

Thank you all


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can eat in public after evening call for prayer ( around 6 40 pm tonight).


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> This is apparently about Ramadan (note spelling), but I am closing this one so we only have one formal thread about the holy month._


The reason I spelt Ramadhan with a 'dh' rather than just a 'd' is because of how it is spelt in the Arabic

Raa, Mim, Dhad (not Daal), Alef, Nun and has always been pronounced where I have been with a distinct deep 'thaaa' or 'vaa' sound.

I guess I am just a purist when transliterating. Arabic is a beautiful language and as an outsider to it I wanted to be as close to the original phonetics as possible.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And I use the spelling that is in common use in the UAE.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And I use the spelling that is in common use in the UAE.
> 
> 
> -


You're completely right in that it is the most common spelling, it's just not true to the original Arabic.

I guess it's like using donut instead of doughnut and dropping the 'u' in harbour and labour. I'm equally defensive about English. 

Min Mutarjuman Fukiran Fuqutan


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I guess it's like using donut instead of doughnut and dropping the 'u' in harbour and labour.


I don't think it is. Harbour is UK English, harbor is US English. Both are correct. Any other spelling is incorrect.

Ramadan and Ramadhan are English phonetic transcriptions of Arabic words. Ramadan is obviously more common but Ramadhan sounds like a more correct transcription of the Arabic word. Here's what Webster's dictionary says:



> Ram`a*dan"\, n. [Ar. ramad[=a]n, or ramaz[=a]n, properly, the hot month.] [*Written also Ramadhan, Ramadzan, and Rhamadan.*]


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bonk said:


> I don't think it is. Harbour is UK English, harbor is US English. Both are correct. Any other spelling is incorrect.
> 
> Ramadan and Ramadhan are English phonetic transcriptions of Arabic words. Ramadan is obviously more common but Ramadhan sounds like a more correct transcription of the Arabic word. Here's what Webster's dictionary says:


There is only English as originated from England. Anything else is just...

...not 

English aside, are you a scholar of the Arabic language? I think English speakers (as a mother tongue) can be quite lazy when it comes to other people's languages - It's just too easy because everybody else wants to practice their English, especially in Europe.

When I first started interpreting in Arabic, the Arabs I spoke to refused to believe I was a Westerner because Arabic is Sa'ab Jidan - they said I had to be Lebanese because of my pale skin. 

Love Arabic, it's an awesome language!! I love how one root can have multiple meanings for example Suhur (Sin, Haa, Wow, Raa) as well as meaning a light meal can mean Sorcery, Witchcraft and the Charm of a Woman.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> English aside, are you a scholar of the Arabic language?


Shu? Ana scholar? No chance .


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

*Ramadan dates*

What are the specific dates? The web says it ends 19 of September?

Thanks
rj.uk



Elphaba said:


> The holy month of Ramadan starts in a few days and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.
> 
> All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be be a new experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

rj.uk said:


> What are the specific dates? The web says it ends 19 of September?
> 
> Thanks
> rj.uk



Ramadan began on Sept 1st, and continues through until approx 30th.
It will be followed by Eid al Fitr.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

rj.uk said:


> What are the specific dates? The web says it ends 19 of September?
> 
> Thanks
> rj.uk


It usually goes off the moon so there is no set date. 

See this website Moonsighting for Ramadan 1429

Also here is an extract from the National Geographic...

_"It's an Islamic ritual more than 1,400 years old: scanning the sky for the crescent of a new moon to usher in Eid-al-Fitr, the three-day feast that signals the end of Ramadan, the Muslim month of fasting. 

But visual reliance on the moon means that every year, until just hours before the big day, no one knows for sure when the month of Ramadan ends and Eid-al-Fitr (pronounced Eed-ul-FIT-tur) begins. "_

...for the full article click Ramadan End Date Remains Mystery to Many Muslims


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Where in Dubai we can learn more about the local culture, including Ramadan?? I'm not a muslim, but I really want to know better about the traditions and arabic language. Is there any place?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

meninaJANA said:


> Where in Dubai we can learn more about the local culture, including Ramadan?? I'm not a muslim, but I really want to know better about the traditions and arabic language. Is there any place?


I'm not a muslim too but have always found the best way to co-exist with people of different cultures is to learn about it.

The web is probably the best place. Google Islam and look at the Wiki too.

Once you're out in Dubai I am more than sure that if you talk to Emirati's they will be happy to explain to you about Islam or fire your question on here and I have no doubt someone will answer, it may even be me


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought Dubai could have a place for that kind of understanding. Crazy thought maybe.

PS: google it! ahaha... thanks mazy!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

meninaJANA said:


> Where in Dubai we can learn more about the local culture, including Ramadan?? I'm not a muslim, but I really want to know better about the traditions and arabic language. Is there any place?


I'd suggest starting by going on one of the tours at Jumeirah mosque. I think they do them on Sunday and Tuesdays, but best to contact them to find out.

-


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I'd suggest starting by going on one of the tours at Jumeirah mosque. I think they do them on Sunday and Tuesdays, but best to contact them to find out.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba!! I'll take note here...


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try the Sheikh Mohammed Centre for Cultural Understanding.

Welcome to SMCCU

They organise introduction programs on local Emirati culture as well as Islam.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

I would start with the tour at the Jumeirah mosque, they are Sundays and Tuesdays at 10 am it is organised by the Sheikh Mohammed Centre for Cultural Understanding. They offer some other cultural things. During Ramadan I would suggest to ask for the tours.
I did the tour by myself and it was very interesting, even for my 12 year old son


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> Try the Sheikh Mohammed Centre for Cultural Understanding.
> 
> Welcome to SMCCU
> 
> They organise introduction programs on local Emirati culture as well as Islam.


GREAT Sam!! Thanks! =D


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

No worries, Jana. Glad to know that you are trying to learn about the local culture and customs.

I'm trying to do the same, slowly but surely. Next thing to do is to try to pick up some Arabic.


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

the Jumeirah mosque tour is amazing. Every saturday at 10 am.


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Ohhh yeah Sam... I will learn arabic too, I really want to.. and I think that learn about the culture, try to learn the language (at least some words) it's about respect to the place you're living/going to live. =)

Let me know about the arabic class!! aha!

jana.!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Go to Iftar at the Palace Hotel, Old town, Burj Dubai, its really really good.

180 dhs per person but very special, plus after go outside, great tents, air con, shisha, coffee e.t.c


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

meninaJANA said:


> Ohhh yeah Sam... I will learn arabic too, I really want to.. and I think that learn about the culture, try to learn the language (at least some words) it's about respect to the place you're living/going to live. =)
> 
> Let me know about the arabic class!! aha!
> 
> jana.!



I've been thinking the same thing. I've always been fascinated by arabic. I managed to teach myself how to write numbers but would also really love to be able to speak the language! I had thought about learning it in the UK but with the current climate there, I would probably have been branded a terrorist! If you find out where they are having classes, let me know and I would do the same if I come across anything!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I've always been fascinated by arabic. I managed to teach myself how to write numbers but would also really love to be able to speak the language! I had thought about learning it in the UK but with the current climate there, I would probably have been branded a terrorist! If you find out where they are having classes, let me know and I would do the same if I come across anything!


I'm hopefully going to set up some classes to teach Arabic when I get out there. I have some excellent study material - just need to change the context of the course to business and social situations and then I am good to go. If anyone has any questions beforehand on the language side of things I am more than happy to help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

marc said:


> Go to Iftar at the Palace Hotel, Old town, Burj Dubai, its really really good.
> 
> 180 dhs per person but very special, plus after go outside, great tents, air con, shisha, coffee e.t.c


Thanks for that tip! I'll add that to my list of places to visit so that I can stuff my face!!! 

Is it just me but I'm really trying to be respectful and not drink and eat in public but I just get so hungry!!! I'm starving 5 mins after I've eaten and I can't walk past a place that sells food without stopping (ok, so I do not necessarily buy anyting but I still read the menu!) Sad, I know!!! Must be a psychological thing!!!


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm hopefully going to set up some classes to teach Arabic when I get out there. I have some excellent study material - just need to change the context of the course to business and social situations and then I am good to go. If anyone has any questions beforehand on the language side of things I am more than happy to help.


That's great Mazy!! I will love to get some help...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm hopefully going to set up some classes to teach Arabic when I get out there. I have some excellent study material - just need to change the context of the course to business and social situations and then I am good to go. If anyone has any questions beforehand on the language side of things I am more than happy to help.


Mazy, I know I'm not in Dubai but would you be willing to teach Arabic to me by internet means? I can write my name in Arabic and know a minute amount of words but would love to learn more! My local college does not offer Arabic courses which is strange as there is an exchange school here in Salisbury that invites teens from the Middle East to visit and learn English.

I appreciate you'll be very busy with your new job, but thought I'd ask, you can only say no! 

Many thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Mazy, I know I'm not in Dubai but would you be willing to teach Arabic to me by internet means? I can write my name in Arabic and know a minute amount of words but would love to learn more! My local college does not offer Arabic courses which is strange as there is an exchange school here in Salisbury that invites teens from the Middle East to visit and learn English.
> 
> I appreciate you'll be very busy with your new job, but thought I'd ask, you can only say no!
> 
> Many thanks.


Don't see why not, 

Need to get myself sorted first, modify a few bits and bobs and then add a bit of technical wizardry to enhance the self-teach side of things. It should be fairly east to port it onto the net, then it's just a case of answering questions by email.

Once I've got it the way I want it then I'll let you (and any others) know.

May also be asking for Spanish lessons in return. At the moment I'm learning it in the car when I'm on long journeys.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Don't see why not,
> 
> Need to get myself sorted first, modify a few bits and bobs and then add a bit of technical wizardry to enhance the self-teach side of things. It should be fairly east to port it onto the net, then it's just a case of answering questions by email.
> 
> ...


Muy bien! (Very good! lol) I'll PM you my email address and we'll go from there.

Are you using the Michael Thomas CD's? He's very good, I've known many people to use his unique teaching skills! 

Saludos


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi guys, if you wanna practise your spanish with a native, here i am... siempre buscando oportunidades para hablar mi idioma, hehe


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hi guys, if you wanna practise your spanish with a native, here i am... siempre buscando oportunidades para hablar mi idioma, hehe


Rough translation.... I always look/search for opportunities to speak my language - you can correct me if I'm wrong, Professora! lol

I'm so glad I've not lost the Spanish I have learnt despite not having been in Spain much this year!

Muchisimo gracias guapa! Un abrazo y beso


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

that's perfect guapa!!! abrazo y beso para ti tambien!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> that's perfect guapa!!! abrazo y beso para ti tambien!!


jajajaja todo entieno sus mensaje, chica!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

lol

anyway, since this thread is about ramadan and i feel we are about to be told off if we don't discuss ramadan, how about discussing some ramadan? lol

how is everybody finding ramadan? care to share any interesting stories? 

on the weekend I went to my first iftar dinner at the tent at crown plaza @ festival city... it was really nice  

but then the day after i totally forgot about ramadan and was frowned upon because I had a sip of water at the lobby of the building where I went for a job interview. But I got away with it because I am very sick at the moment, I have a very sore throath and that day I actually lost my voice so the people who came to tell me off actually acted all pitiful and condescending towards me after confirming my very sick state 

very interesting days...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Yeah. I also had a slip on saturday morning....

We wen walking, 13.8 km's... Needless to say we were very thirsty. all four of us sat outside the cafe in the lakes, drinking our energy drinks. felt like school days. I did not realize till sunday morning that it was Ramadan! it wasn't on purpose. Luckily there weren't many local/muslims around.... I still feel very bad about it.

Otherwise I am not really noticing ramadan that much other that the curtains and partitions at restaurants and shops.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It has been announced that private sector holidays for Eid Al-Fittr will be Wednesday 1st and Thursday 2nd October. Public sector employees may be off longer and many schools will be closed for most of the week,

For Muslims, this Eid is a important as Christmas is to Christians and there will be celebrations and many house visits. Shops, restaurants and bars will be open. Government offices are likely to be closed.

Eid Mubarak everyone! 


-


----------



## silverrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Ramadan Kareem and Eid Mubarak =)


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank God, its over!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello,

Is there a weblink out there (thats official, maybe a .ae or the newspaper) that denotes the private sector holidays for Eid? I have to send my US office a notice that I will NOT be working these days, so a helpful "official" link would be great denoting the days. I tried google, but didn't come up with anything handy. Closest I could find was this
Gulfnews: Two-day private sector holiday for Eid Al Fitr announced


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Eid will PROBABLY be Wednesday and Thursday but may be tomorrow. We have to wait until the man in Saudi does the moon sighting. (Sorry, I'm not quite sure what it involves.) We won't know for sure until that announcement is made. So nothing official will be out yet. Strange, but true.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Eid Mubarak to All. 
I miss Dubai


----------

